# Lookalike ship wanted for film: Hellas - sunk in Piraus Harbour Greece, April 1941



## LuckyMan (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,
I'm trying to find a ship that is currently (or soon to be) berthed in or near to Auckland, NZ, that could be used in a feature film (low budget). The ship that we are portraying is the HELLAS - a luxury yacht which could, apparently, "steam at 18 knots and take 1000 passengers". The HELLAS was bombed and set on fire by enemy aircraft on 24 April 1941 as she was about to transport some 500 British civilians, mostly Maltese and Cypriots, and about 400 wounded and sick from 26 British and 2/5 Australian General Hospitals. The only gangway was destroyed, passengers were caught in the burning cabins and eventually the ship rolled over and sank. The possible casualties were 500–700 men. Our film is the story of one survivor of that sinking. The film is called "Journey of a Story" and is in production at the time of writing (Sept 2010). To see what has been done to date you can go to www.joasthemovie.com
We will be using computer graphics to depict the ship on fire so there will be no risk of any damage to the actual vessel.
Any assistance in tracking down a suitable ship, and who we should contact about it, would be very much appreciated.
Kevin Luck


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

This sounds like her, you may find a photo of her under a former name.
HELLAS built 1893 1823 tons gross built Birkenhead for W.K.Vanderbilt.
named VALIANT.B.Navy 1915 ren VALIANT11 sold 1927 renamed - IRA M 
sold 1933 ren HELLAS. destroyed Piraeus 4-1941.


----------



## LuckyMan (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you very much Scorcher. I'll be Googling with that information ASAP. It does sound like exactly the right vessel.


----------



## LuckyMan (Sep 6, 2010)

Found the following from the Cammell Laird (Birkenhead) shipbuilding records:
597 V0594 *VALIANT YACHT 1893 W K VANDERBILT USA

Then from a Greek shipping forum post: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454

VALIANT AND HELLAS 1

Valiant was one of the greatest yachts of the late 19th and the 20th century, a famous vessel the world all over that achieved doing transatlantic trips all by itself and with just her owner and his family... It is discussed and described in numerous books and articles and will remain in the history as a truly great yacht... Its Greek reincarnation was as Ira M of the Manuelides Line and then as Hellas of the Hellenic Coast Lines!

Hellas was built in 1893 (and completed in August 1893) at Laird Shipyards in Birkenhead, close to Liverpool. She was named Valiant and her owner was W. K. Vanderbilt. At the time she was built, she was one of the biggest yachts in the world with a tonnage of 1,823 tons. By comparison (although an unfair one) she would be bigger than any Greek passenger liner 70 years later (1963) except for Philippos and Angelika! She had a length of 93.8 meters and a width of 11.9 meters. Her service speed was 17.3 knots! 

In 1915 she was requisitioned by the British Navy and was named Valiant II. I have not identified where she went after World War I but I know she was acquired by Manuelides Line in Greece as Ira M in 1928. In July 1930 she was doing the run Piraeus, Chios, Mytilene!

In 1933 she was bought by Elliniki Aktoploa, who had her named Hellas, painted white (in 1935) and made her the ship many loved... 

She was lost during the German bombardment of Piraeus on April 23, 1941, age 48!


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Kevin I wish you well on your project alas I am unable to contribute
at present. I am interested in stock-frame animation myself but on the minimalistic level not as ambitious as yours. Thanks for the link I will watch your progress. Best Wishes. Alan.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Small pic here: http://www.faubourgmontmartre.com/valiant.jpg


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmm, would like to see that film when it's released, or will it only be avaiable in NZ?


----------



## LuckyMan (Sep 6, 2010)

*JOAS Release*



Coastie said:


> Hmm, would like to see that film when it's released, or will it only be avaiable in NZ?


As far as I know, the primary aim is to have theatrical release in NZ by next ANZAC Day (25 April 2011). I believe the producers are also working in partnership with a UK production company but I don't know exactly what the plans are for the UK. Where and when it is seen will depend upon how successful the marketing and distribution plans go. The producers are currently also exploring other avenues where there may be a potential audience (including in the UK, Austria, Greece and Australia). There will ultimately be a DVD release.

The producers can be contacted at www.earthwire.co.nz if you are interested in any further information.


----------



## LuckyMan (Sep 6, 2010)

*Small pic thanks*



eddyw said:


> Small pic here: http://www.faubourgmontmartre.com/valiant.jpg


Many thanks for that Eddy. 
You have provided the very first picture of this ship that I have seen! 
Any idea of the date?
Cheers, Kevin


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

LuckyMan said:


> As far as I know, the primary aim is to have theatrical release in NZ by next ANZAC Day (25 April 2011). I believe the producers are also working in partnership with a UK production company but I don't know exactly what the plans are for the UK. Where and when it is seen will depend upon how successful the marketing and distribution plans go. The producers are currently also exploring other avenues where there may be a potential audience (including in the UK, Austria, Greece and Australia). There will ultimately be a DVD release.
> 
> The producers can be contacted at www.earthwire.co.nz if you are interested in any further information.


Thanks for that, I'll keep my eye on Amazon.(==D)


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Luckyman. Pic dates from when she was a yacht. May have been substantially altered for passenger service. Pic here (ship on right) thought to be of Ira M.
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/WhatShip/Brindisi_Barletta_01_b.jpg
Can't think of a lookalike. But would the Earnslaw be a possibility.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TSS_Earnslaw
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships E/slides/Earnslaw-03.jpg


----------



## Brucekn (Sep 28, 2018)

Replying to an old forum posting from 2010. Does anyone know if this movie was ever made? I am researching my late father’s WW2 service to re-create is story. He was on the Hellas when it was bombed in Piraeus harbor, and had many vivid memories of the experience. Thanks.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

LuckyMan last visited SN 6 days after his Opening Post. - in 2010
The links given are no longer valid so I would guess that the film was not made and he went on to do other things...


----------



## Brucekn (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks Mad Landsman. I did send him a PM as well, I see he is still “Active”, although that doesn’t mean much.


----------

